# Tallokas Retriever Club Of Georgia



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,19,21,22

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series- all called back

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,19,21,22

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

1,2,3,8,12,14,17,19,21

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

2,5,6,7,8,10,16,18,22,26,30,31,35,37,38,40,41,45,46,47,52,53,58,59,60

25 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd Series

5,6,7,10,16,22,26,31,35,40,41,45,46,47,52,53,58,60

18 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#12 Usher O/H Jerry Younglove
2nd-#21 Tommy H/ Kevin Cheff O/Fred Kampo
3rd-#8 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
4th-#19 Dolly O/H Ken Neil

RJ-#14 Mully O/H Tom Kobach

Jams- 1,2,3,17

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish the first series....somewhere between 10 and 20 left to run??


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to all the derby placers!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the water blind 

2,6,7,9,11,13,16,25,31,34,40,45,47,50,51,54,56,59,64,65,68,70,71,76,77
Total 25


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callback to the last series

2,7,11,13,16,25,47,51,56,59,64,65,71,76

14 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur to the last series

5,7,10,22,26,31,35,40,45,47,53,58,60

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the land blind
1,2,3,4,5,6,8,10,11,12,13,14,19,20,21,23,24,28,29,31

20 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the waterblind
1,2,3,4,5,6,8,10,11,13,14,19,20,21,23,24,28,29,31

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#26 Dude O/H Dave Didier (New AFC & Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#53 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#35 Demo O/H Charlie Hays
4th-#40 Wiley O/H Chris Parkinson

RJ-#60 Charli H/Dave Opseth O/Cheryl Richardson
JAMS- 5,7,10,31,45

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual did not finish today, they were waiting for pros to finish the 3rd series when we left. Hopefully we will get callbacks later..... 

8:30 start on Qual 4th series tomorrow, don't forget to set your clocks ahead tonight.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#65 Edge H/Steve Yozamp O/Brad Belmore &Rick Anderson
2nd-#47 Candy H/Lynn Troy O/ Gary & Sue Taylor
3rd-#11 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/ Bob Zylla
4th- #59 Luke H/Dave Smith O/Greg Konsionowski

RJ-#13 Rae H/Dave Smith O/Mary McGinnis & Sharon Long


Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series

1,3,5,6,10,11,13,14,19,20,21,23,24,28,29,31

16 Total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to David Didier and Dude!
And the rest of the Am ribbon winners!
Congratulations to Steve and Lynn in the Open!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Dude done good!*

Probably had to drag Grandaddy along with him.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> *Dude done good!*
> 
> Probably had to drag Grandaddy along with him.


yeah.... I heard he can be a "drag" 

Kidding dave! Big Congrats!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Congratulations to David Didier and Dude!
> And the rest of the Am ribbon winners!
> Congratulations to Steve and Lynn in the Open!


Ditto what Ms Becky said!!!!


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#26 Dude O/H Dave Didier (New AFC & Qual for Natl Am)
> 2nd-#53 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
> ...


Great job Dave and Dude! Wow, that's an expensive win! Congrats to Ken, Charlie, Chris and Dave O too, Wish I was there.
Jim


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brandoned said:


> Ditto what Ms Becky said!!!!


Ditto what Brandon said!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Yay Granddaddy & Dude! What a way to start your season :razz:


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Way to go "Big Dave and Dude" 1st this weekend and 2nd last weekend!!

You guys are on one heck of a ROLL.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Big congrats to Dave and Dude!


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats to Dude and Dave D on their BIG WIN!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

This is all I got for the Qual results

1st-Steve Yozamp
2nd-Kevin Cheff
3rd- Lynn Troy
4th-Dave Smith

Sorry I don't which dogs or have Jams , but maybe someone will fill in the blanks

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Dog 28 handled by Yozamp won the qual and Lynn had 4th with dog 23. Steve also had a jam with dog 5.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Dog 28 handled by Yozamp won the qual and Lynn had 4th with dog 23. Steve also had a jam with dog 5.


Congrats, Mike, on Berkley's win, not bad for the youngster, not bad!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks Kim, we are so happy with Berkley and Steve.


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Jerry and Usher on the derby win - back to back. Looks like you have another good one!

Peter


----------

